# Error : yasm not found



## Shawntls (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi,

i've encounter this error when trying to install mplayer into my Ubuntu. i've extracted the files *.tar.bz2 into a folder named 'mplayer'

but when i run ./configure it stops at below error : 

Error: yasm not found, use --yasm='' if you really want to compile without

any idea? i'm a newbie to Linux.

appreciate help.

thanks.


----------



## TRS-80 vet (Jun 18, 2005)

Were you trying to download it from a web repository, or did you try to install it from Synaptic Package Manager?
System / Administration / Synaptic Package Manager - scroll to 'mplayer'


----------



## TRS-80 vet (Jun 18, 2005)

From a web repository, try CLI
Applications / Accessories / Terminal
type in after 
[email protected]


> sudo apt-get install mplayer


----------



## Shawntls (Nov 28, 2010)

i tried to run the command and below is what i get :

[email protected]:~$ sudo apt-get install mplayer
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree 
Reading state information... Done
The following extra packages will be installed:
esound-clients esound-common libaudiofile0 libavcodec52 libavformat52 libavutil50 libdca0 libdirectfb-1.2-9 libdvdnav4
libdvdread4 libenca0 libesd0 libgif4 libgsm1 liblzo2-2 libmp3lame0 libopenal1 libpostproc51 libschroedinger-1.0-0
libsvga1 libswscale0 libts-0.0-0 libva1 libvdpau1 libvpx0 libx264-98 libxvidcore4 tsconf
Suggested packages:
libdvdcss2 debhelper fakeroot build-essential nvidia-vdpau-driver vdpau-driver mplayer-doc netselect fping
The following NEW packages will be installed:
esound-clients esound-common libaudiofile0 libavcodec52 libavformat52 libavutil50 libdca0 libdirectfb-1.2-9 libdvdnav4
libdvdread4 libenca0 libesd0 libgif4 libgsm1 liblzo2-2 libmp3lame0 libopenal1 libpostproc51 libschroedinger-1.0-0
libsvga1 libswscale0 libts-0.0-0 libva1 libvdpau1 libvpx0 libx264-98 libxvidcore4 mplayer tsconf
0 upgraded, 29 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
Need to get 1,209kB/12.7MB of archives.
After this operation, 30.2MB of additional disk space will be used.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/main libavformat52 i386 4:0.6-2ubuntu6
The HTTP server sent an invalid Content-Range header [IP: 91.189.92.170 80]
Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/main libgif4 i386 4.1.6-9
Bad header line [IP: 91.189.92.170 80]
Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/main liblzo2-2 i386 2.03-2
Bad header line [IP: 91.189.92.170 80]
Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/universe libmp3lame0 i386 3.98.4-0ubuntu1
Bad header line [IP: 91.189.92.170 80]
Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/ffmpeg/libavformat52_0.6-2ubuntu6_i386.deb The HTTP server sent an invalid Content-Range header [IP: 91.189.92.170 80]
Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/giflib/libgif4_4.1.6-9_i386.deb Bad header line [IP: 91.189.92.170 80]
Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/lzo2/liblzo2-2_2.03-2_i386.deb Bad header line [IP: 91.189.92.170 80]
Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/l/lame/libmp3lame0_3.98.4-0ubuntu1_i386.deb Bad header line [IP: 91.189.92.170 80]
E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
[email protected]:~$

i've tried updating the source from below command : 
sudo apt-get update

but still get above error


----------



## TRS-80 vet (Jun 18, 2005)

I cannot tell by the error messages whether the problem is at the repository / server end, or at your end. Google the error, and see what comes up.

Are you in a Muslim country? China?

Maybe only change YOUR repository settings (I'm not sure which tho'):
System / Administration / Software Sources


edit:
Have you actually INSTALLED Ubuntu? Or are you running it 'Live' in your computer - with the CD / DVD?


----------



## Shawntls (Nov 28, 2010)

i've try to install it from Synaptic package manager but still not successful,

i'm currently located at Singapore.

my Ubuntu is installed in VMware.

i'm following below guide for installation, but not successful, will try again

http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-m...-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat.html#more-9213


----------



## TRS-80 vet (Jun 18, 2005)

There might be restrictions of web access from your country - I do not know.

But perhaps there is only a configuration error in running Ubuntu in a virtual environment - I do not know that answer either, besides googling the error messages in Google.

So until someone else might offer solution, I suggest trying to install your Ubuntu onto the computer hard drive as a permanent installation, and then running your operating systems in different virtual environment software. There is other virtual environment software that's free. Do you have enough hard drive space to install? Additionally, the Ubuntu ISO can re run from an Ubuntu ISO image on your desktop. I have seen that done on a relative's laptop, but have not done it myself.


----------



## Shawntls (Nov 28, 2010)

i see, anyway thanks for the suggestion, i'll try to google the error and see what i can find to fix this.


----------



## iansjack (Nov 28, 2010)

At the risk of asking the obvious, have you tried installing yasm?


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

yasm is available in the Ubuntu repositories. Fire up System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager and use the Search button (not the Quick Search window) to look for it. At first you might have to click on Reload before issuing the Search to find yasm.

-- Tom


----------



## Shawntls (Nov 28, 2010)

finally i managed to install yasm, thanks lotuseclat79, your suggestion works!


----------

